# Norwegian: antonym til "på forhånd"



## jm88

Hei,
Jeg tenkte på men klarte ikke å finne antonym til "på forhånd". Kan du hjelpe meg?


----------



## henbjo

Etterpå?  Det finnes noen ulike alternativer som egner seg i forskjellige tilfeller, sånn som "etter", "i etterkant" osv. Hva ønsker du å skrive?


----------



## jm88

Takk, henbjo.
Jeg tenkte meg plutselig et setning: Det er bedre å stille krav underveis enn å klage etterpå/i etterkant. Tror du hvilken er bedre i denne setningen, underveis eller i prosessen, etterpå eller i etterkant?


----------



## henbjo

Her kan du kombinere mer eller mindre fritt, vanskelig å si at den ene kombinasjonen er bedre enn den andre. Hvis konteksten er klar er det ingenting i veien med å ta den korteste varianten: Det er bedre å stille krav underveis enn å klage etterpå.

Ønsker du å utbrodere litt mer, kan du skrive noe sånt som: Det er bedre å stille krav underveis i prosessen enn å klage i etterkant.

Smak og behag, og det kommer vel litt an på hvor du generell du ønsker å være i beskrivelsen.



> Jeg tenkte meg plutselig(?) *en* setning:



Er du sikker på at du mener _plutselig_ her? Plutselig kan oversettes til _suddenly_ på engelsk.




> Tror du hvilken er bedre i denne setningen



Litt gal ordstilling her, bør være noe sånt som: Hvilken (løsning/variant) tror du er(/passer) be*st* i denne setningen


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk for din hjelp, henbjo.
Jeg skrev "Jeg tenkte meg plutselig en stening" fordi jeg ville gjerne å uttrykke "I was just thinking about a sentence". Er det bedre å si sånn "Det dukket opp en setning in my mind"(Jeg vet ikke hvordan "in my mind" oversettes til norsk).


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Jeg tenkte plutselig på en setning" er i så måte helt korrekt!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Noen bruker ordet "etterhånd", men det ser ut til å være en nydannelse. Kunnskapsforlagets ordbok har bare "etterhånden" som har en annen betydning. UiOs ordbok on line anerkjenner ikke ordet.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Enig Ben - selv om "etterhånd" eksisterer, er "etterkant" eller "etterpå" bedre.


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk til dere!


----------



## JohanIII

Kanske är "etterhånd" en import från svenska?
Här säger vi "_*i*_ efterhand" (som motsats till _på_ förhand), vilket för svenska skulle vara det bästa.
Bara _efterhand_ betyder _undan för undan_, dvs. bit efter bit, lite åt gången.


----------

